# Habitat Stamp Required



## sick_daddy (Mar 10, 2004)

If you are paddling rivers that start or end in state wildlife areas, the DOW requires you to have a Habitat stamp. These stamps can be purchased anywhere hunting or fishing liscenses are sold. The DOW is out and making sure that kayakers know about this program. I have not heard of tickets being issued, but I'm sure that as the season progresses, we will see them writing tickets. I'm sure some of you have run into this already. 

Here are some articles about this topic 

http://www.alamosanews.com/main.php?story_id=10569&page=39 

http://www.vaildaily.com/article/20051220/NEWS/112200018&SearchID=73242056740978 

http://www.durangotelegraph.com/telegraph.php?inc=/06-03-30/quick.htm


----------



## MUSKETBLADE (Apr 30, 2006)

*Just get a fishing permit*

Even if you dont fish or care too, or want to have anythign to do with fishing. Also get a SAR stamp for a quarter or so incase ya cant walk out. SAR aint cheap. Then youll have your habitat stamp and SAR stamp and be able to feed your kids


----------



## WhiteLightning (Apr 21, 2004)

Does fishing license cover this, or is it extra?


----------



## T-ROY (Mar 11, 2004)

When you buy your fishing license the habitat stamp is required. It is an additional $5 over the cost of the license, but if you have a 2006 fishing license you have the habitat stamp as well as the search and rescue. We sell both the licenses and the habitat at Golden River Sports.


----------



## T-ROY (Mar 11, 2004)

A Habitat stamp without a license is $10.


----------



## gofast505 (Mar 27, 2004)

FYI, Beyers Canyon requires this new regulation.


----------



## Waterwindpowderrock (Oct 11, 2003)

recently bought the habitat stamp for $5 in fraser, but couldn't get the sar without a fishing license.

Where can you get just the sar stamp?
I bought one in eldo a couple years, but don't climb much anymore due to kayaking addiction.

Kaleb


----------



## rhm (May 16, 2006)

i only see one example mentioned where this stamp is needed. how do you know for sure that your trip begins or ends in a wildlife area. are these areas marked on the colorado gazateer. if not, what map are they shown on. can anyone give other examples of rivers that have this requirement


----------



## T-ROY (Mar 11, 2004)

http://wildlife.state.co.us/LandWater/StateWildlifeAreas/swa.htm is the website


----------



## T-ROY (Mar 11, 2004)

You can get the SAR with the annual habitat stamp without buying a fishing license. The cost is $10.25 for habitat and SAR. Go to the website on my last post for more info. When you purchase a fishing license the SAR is included and the habitat is $5 for a total cost of $31.


----------



## sun_shine (Jul 11, 2005)

*SAR card*

You can buy the SAR card seperately for $3. Here's a link with vendors listed and info on what it covers.


----------



## sun_shine (Jul 11, 2005)

*link*

http://www.dola.state.co.us/lgs/fa/sar/SARcard.htm


----------

